# emerge funzionava, adesso non funziona più.

## primax

Salve a tutti, 

ho appena finito di installare gnome 2, ho fatto emerge di open-office e tutto e andato bene anche per cinelerra e altri.

Poi ad un certo punto, faccio emerge di eix e mi da questo:

```
TitaniumPrimax ~ # emerge eix

/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py:353: UserWarning: 'cache.metadata_overlay.database' is deprecated: /etc/portage/modules

  (user_auxdbmodule, modules_file))

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1

 * eix-0.23.3.tar.xz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking eix-0.23.3.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3 ...

 * econf: updating eix-0.23.3/config/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating eix-0.23.3/config/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --with-sqlite --without-extra-doc --without-zsh-completion --enable-nls --disable-separate-tools --disable-security --disable-optimization --disable-strong-optimization --disable-debugging --without-always-accept-keywords --without-bzip2 --with-ebuild-sh-default=/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh --with-portage-rootpath=/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3 --with-eprefix-default= --docdir=/usr/share/doc/eix-0.23.3-r1 --htmldir=/usr/share/doc/eix-0.23.3-r1/html

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

configure: WARNING: Ignoring --disable-dependency-tracking as it interferes with silent rules

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether the C++ compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3':

configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3/config.log

 * ERROR: app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line  75:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 685:  Called econf '--with-sqlite' '--without-extra-doc' '--without-zsh-completion' '--enable-nls' '--disable-separate-tools' '--disable-security' '--disable-optimization' '--disable-strong-optimization' '--disable-debugging' '--without-always-accept-keywords' '--without-bzip2' '--with-ebuild-sh-default=/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh' '--with-portage-rootpath=/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3' '--with-eprefix-default=' '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/eix-0.23.3-r1' '--htmldir=/usr/share/doc/eix-0.23.3-r1/html'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line 467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3'

>>> Failed to emerge app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1:

 * ERROR: app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line  75:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 685:  Called econf '--with-sqlite' '--without-extra-doc' '--without-zsh-completion' '--enable-nls' '--disable-separate-tools' '--disable-security' '--disable-optimization' '--disable-strong-optimization' '--disable-debugging' '--without-always-accept-keywords' '--without-bzip2' '--with-ebuild-sh-default=/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh' '--with-portage-rootpath=/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3' '--with-eprefix-default=' '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/eix-0.23.3-r1' '--htmldir=/usr/share/doc/eix-0.23.3-r1/html'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line 467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3'
```

Anche per gimp: 

```
TitaniumPrimax ~ # emerge gimp

/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py:353: UserWarning: 'cache.metadata_overlay.database' is deprecated: /etc/portage/modules

  (user_auxdbmodule, modules_file))

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) media-libs/babl-0.1.4

 * Fetching files in the background. To view fetch progress, run

 * `tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log` in another terminal.

 * babl-0.1.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking babl-0.1.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/babl-0.1.4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/babl-0.1.4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/babl-0.1.4/work/babl-0.1.4 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/babl-0.1.4/work/babl-0.1.4 ...

 * econf: updating babl-0.1.4/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating babl-0.1.4/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-static --disable-maintainer-mode --disable-altivec --disable-introspection --enable-mmx --enable-sse

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for gobject-introspection... no (disabled, use --enable-introspection to enable)

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/babl-0.1.4/work/babl-0.1.4':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/babl-0.1.4/work/babl-0.1.4/config.log

 * ERROR: media-libs/babl-0.1.4 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line  75:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 141:  Called econf '--disable-static' '--disable-maintainer-mode' '--disable-altivec' '--disable-introspection' '--enable-mmx' '--enable-sse'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line 467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/babl-0.1.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/babl-0.1.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/babl-0.1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/babl-0.1.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/babl-0.1.4/work/babl-0.1.4'

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/babl-0.1.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/babl-0.1.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/babl-0.1.4:

 * ERROR: media-libs/babl-0.1.4 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line  75:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 141:  Called econf '--disable-static' '--disable-maintainer-mode' '--disable-altivec' '--disable-introspection' '--enable-mmx' '--enable-sse'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line 467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/babl-0.1.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/babl-0.1.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/babl-0.1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/babl-0.1.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/babl-0.1.4/work/babl-0.1.4'
```

Cosi per qualsiasi programma o dipendenza che desidero emergere...

Qualcuno mi aiuta?

----------

## djinnZ

 *primax wrote:*   

>  *emerge eix wrote:*   configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables  *emerge gimp wrote:*   configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables Qualcuno mi aiuta?

 Aiutati da solo.

```
emerge --info
```

```
vi /etc/make.conf
```

```
gcc-config x
```

sono tuoi amici, usali.Battutaccia a parte se non è il classico -02 al posto di -O2 o qualcosa del genere o link ed impostazioni del compilatore a donnine allegre devi far riferimento al mio thread in documentazione per il recupero del gcc dallo stage3.

Correggi il tuo post.

edit: correzione necessaria  :Embarassed: 

----------

## spillo

Ho lo stesso problema... Aggiungo le righe interessate del config.log

```
configure:3267: checking whether the C++ compiler works

configure:3289: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -mssse3  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.cpp  >&5

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/cc1plus: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.10: invalid ELF header
```

Inutile dire che gcc dovrebbe essere a posto e che ho anche provato ad usarne un'altra versione... Ieri sera ho cercato un po' in giro ma senza trovare soluzioni che facessero al caso mio, inutile dire che ovviamente revdep-rebuild non trova alcuna incongruenza, anche se vado a toccare libgmp.so.10

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r1, 3.1.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 19 Dec 2011 16:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -mssse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emerald evo extras fbcondecor ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gdm gdu gif glibc-omitf gnome gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 java jpeg libnotify lm_sensor mad midi mmx modules mp3 mudflap mysql nautilus ncurses nfs nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre php png policykit pppd readline scanner session sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype udev unicode v4l2 vorbis wma xcb xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Pensavo di risolvere da solo, ma visto che non riguarda solo me penso possiamo cercare di ragionarci insieme  :Smile: 

EDIT: ops! ho risposto contemporaneamente a djinnZ... Per selezionare la versione di gcc temo non vada bene eselect, ma gcc-config, che comunque non risolve il problema... Non essendo un caso isolato potrebbe essere un problema specifico... Eventualmente puoi linkare la pagina a cui ti riferisci? grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

eselect che riporta?

----------

## primax

Guarda questo è il mio make.conf

```
# Variabili:

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEPOPTS="-j3"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synatics"

USE="mmx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 cd cdr dvd dvdr cdrw dvdrw mp3 mp4 oss -alsa -kde -qt4 custom-cflags custom-cpuopts png gimp rar 7z gzip nautilus jpg X vdpau nvidia gnome gtk gdu consolekit policykit sqlite cairo python perl dbus cdda jpeg libkms extras"

VIDEO_CARD="vesa nvidia"

LINGUAS="it"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}-Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

# Specchi:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Mi sembra tutto corretto...la cosa che non capisco è perchè 5minuti fa funzionava ed ora non funziona più?

Comunque eselect gcc set x mi da questo:

```
TitaniumPrimax ~ # eselect gcc set x

!!! Error: Can't load module gcc

exiting
```

è impossibile che non ho il modulo gcc stavo compilando sino a prima

----------

## spillo

djinnZ, anche usando la 4.4.5 non cambia il problema...

```
# gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.5

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3 *
```

Ti riporto il mio edit perché rispondendo insieme ci siamo persi un po' ^^

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: ops! ho risposto contemporaneamente a djinnZ... Per selezionare la versione di gcc temo non vada bene eselect, ma gcc-config, che comunque non risolve il problema... Non essendo un caso isolato potrebbe essere un problema specifico... Eventualmente puoi linkare la pagina a cui ti riferisci? grazie 

 

----------

## primax

Io questo thread non l'ho trovato...potresti gentilmente linkarlo grazie

----------

## primax

Mettendo di default l'unico gcc e poi dando env-update mi da questo:

```
TitaniumPrimax ~ # gcc-config 1

 * Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3 ...             [ ok ]

TitaniumPrimax ~ # env-update 

/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py:353: UserWarning: 'cache.metadata_overlay.database' is deprecated: /etc/portage/modules

  (user_auxdbmodule, modules_file))

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

```

non riesco a capire...

----------

## spillo

primax gcc ovviamente ce l'hai, credo che il problema sia di dev-libs/gmp... 

Per piacere riporta anche tu il contenuto di /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3/config.log e anche l'output di emerge --info

----------

## primax

Ma se gcc funziona perchè mi dice:

```
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
```

comuque gli output sono questi:

```
TitaniumPrimax ~ # cat  /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3/config.log

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by eix configure 0.23.3, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.68.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --with-sqlite --without-extra-doc --without-zsh-completion --enable-nls --disable-separate-tools --disable-security --disable-optimization --disable-strong-optimization --disable-debugging --without-always-accept-keywords --without-bzip2 --with-ebuild-sh-default=/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh --with-portage-rootpath=/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3 --with-eprefix-default= --docdir=/usr/share/doc/eix-0.23.3-r1 --htmldir=/usr/share/doc/eix-0.23.3-r1/html

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = TitaniumPrimax

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 3.0.6-gentoo

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Tue Dec 20 23:53:42 GMT 2011

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU P6100 @ 2.00GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/4

PATH: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2457: checking build system type

configure:2471: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2491: checking host system type

configure:2504: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2524: checking target system type

configure:2537: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2565: checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles

configure:2574: result: no

configure:2609: WARNING: Ignoring --disable-dependency-tracking as it interferes with silent rules

configure:2634: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2702: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:2713: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:2763: result: yes

configure:2904: checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p

configure:2943: result: /bin/mkdir -p

configure:2956: checking for gawk

configure:2972: found /usr/bin/gawk

configure:2983: result: gawk

configure:2994: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:3016: result: yes

configure:3129: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:3145: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:3156: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:3227: checking for C++ compiler version

configure:3236: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ (Gentoo 4.5.3-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5) 4.5.3

Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:3247: $? = 0

configure:3236: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

COLLECT_GCC=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

COLLECT_LTO_WRAPPER=/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/lto-wrapper

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r1/work/gcc-4.5.3/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --without-ppl --without-cloog --disable-lto --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/python --enable-checking=release --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.5.3-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo 4.5.3-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5) 

configure:3247: $? = 0

configure:3236: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -V >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++: argument to '-V' missing

configure:3247: $? = 1

configure:3236: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -qversion >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++: unrecognized option '-qversion'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++: no input files

configure:3247: $? = 1

configure:3267: checking whether the C++ compiler works

configure:3289: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed-Wl,--hash-style=gnu conftest.cpp  >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: unrecognized option '--as-needed-Wl'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: use the --help option for usage information

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:3293: $? = 1

configure:3331: result: no

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "eix"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "eix"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "0.23.3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "eix 0.23.3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "http://developer.berlios.de/projects/eix/"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://eix.berlios.de/"

| #define PACKAGE "eix"

| #define VERSION "0.23.3"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:3336: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3':

configure:3338: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_CCC_set=

ac_cv_env_CCC_value=

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-march=core2 -O2 -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value='-march=core2 -O2 -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CXX_set=

ac_cv_env_CXX_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed-Wl,--hash-style=gnu'

ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_LIBDIR_set=

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_LIBDIR_value=

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_PATH_set=set

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_PATH_value=/usr/lib64/pkgconfig

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_set=

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_value=

ac_cv_env_SQLITE_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_SQLITE_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_SQLITE_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_SQLITE_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_path_mkdir=/bin/mkdir

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

ac_cv_target=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3/config/missing --run aclocal-1.11'

ALWAYS_ACCEPT_KEYWORDS_DEFAULT=''

AMDEPBACKSLASH=''

AMDEP_FALSE=''

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3/config/missing --run tar'

AM_BACKSLASH='\'

AM_DEFAULT_VERBOSITY='0'

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3/config/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3/config/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3/config/missing --run automake-1.11'

AWK='gawk'

BZLIB_LIBS=''

CC=''

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS='-march=core2 -O2 -pipe'

CPPFLAGS=''

CXX='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++'

CXXCPP=''

CXXDEPMODE=''

CXXFLAGS='-march=core2 -O2 -pipe'

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFAULT_REMOTE_PATH=''

DEFS=''

DEPDIR=''

DEV_NULL=''

EBUILD_SH_DEFAULT=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EIX_CACHEFILE=''

EIX_PREFIX_DEFAULT=''

EPREFIX_DEFAULT=''

EXEEXT=''

EXTRA_CACHE_FALSE=''

EXTRA_CACHE_TRUE=''

EXTRA_DOC_FALSE=''

EXTRA_DOC_TRUE=''

GETTEXT_MACRO_VERSION=''

GMSGFMT=''

GMSGFMT_015=''

GREP=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='$(install_sh) -c -s'

INSTALL_ZSH_COMPLETION_FALSE=''

INSTALL_ZSH_COMPLETION_TRUE=''

INTLLIBS=''

INTL_MACOSX_LIBS=''

LDFLAGS='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed-Wl,--hash-style=gnu'

LEVENSHTEIN_DISTANCE=''

LIBICONV=''

LIBINTL=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LN_S=''

LTLIBICONV=''

LTLIBINTL=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAINT='#'

MAINTAINER_MODE_FALSE=''

MAINTAINER_MODE_TRUE='#'

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3/config/missing --run makeinfo'

MKDIR_P='/bin/mkdir -p'

MSGFMT=''

MSGFMT_015=''

MSGMERGE=''

OBJEXT=''

OBSOLETE_REMINDER_FALSE=''

OBSOLETE_REMINDER_TRUE=''

OBSOLETE_SYMLINKS_FALSE=''

OBSOLETE_SYMLINKS_TRUE=''

PACKAGE='eix'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='http://developer.berlios.de/projects/eix/'

PACKAGE_NAME='eix'

PACKAGE_STRING='eix 0.23.3'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='eix'

PACKAGE_URL='http://eix.berlios.de/'

PACKAGE_VERSION='0.23.3'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

PKG_CONFIG=''

PKG_CONFIG_LIBDIR=''

PKG_CONFIG_PATH='/usr/lib64/pkgconfig'

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH_DEFAULT=''

PORTAGE_ROOTPATH_DEFAULT=''

PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD=''

POSUB=''

ROOT_DEFAULT=''

ROOT_UID_DEFAULT=''

SED=''

SEPARATE_BINARIES_FALSE=''

SEPARATE_BINARIES_TRUE=''

SEPARATE_TOOLS_FALSE=''

SEPARATE_TOOLS_TRUE=''

SEPARATE_UPDATE_FALSE=''

SEPARATE_UPDATE_TRUE=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

SQLITE_CFLAGS=''

SQLITE_LIBS=''

STRIP=''

USE_NLS=''

VERSION='0.23.3'

XGETTEXT=''

XGETTEXT_015=''

XGETTEXT_EXTRA_OPTIONS=''

ZSH_COMPLETION=''

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_CXX=''

am__EXEEXT_FALSE=''

am__EXEEXT_TRUE=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__fastdepCXX_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCXX_TRUE=''

am__include=''

am__isrc=''

am__leading_dot='.'

am__quote=''

am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu='x86_64'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

datadir='/usr/share'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='/usr/share/doc/eix-0.23.3-r1'

dvidir='${docdir}'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu='x86_64'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_vendor='pc'

htmldir='/usr/share/doc/eix-0.23.3-r1/html'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/app-portage/eix-0.23.3-r1/work/eix-0.23.3/config/install-sh'

libdir='/usr/lib64'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='/bin/mkdir -p'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pdfdir='${docdir}'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

psdir='${docdir}'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

target_alias=''

target_cpu='x86_64'

target_os='linux-gnu'

target_vendor='pc'

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

/* confdefs.h */

#define PACKAGE_NAME "eix"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "eix"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "0.23.3"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "eix 0.23.3"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "http://developer.berlios.de/projects/eix/"

#define PACKAGE_URL "http://eix.berlios.de/"

#define PACKAGE "eix"

#define VERSION "0.23.3"

configure: exit 77

TitaniumPrimax ~ # emerge --info

/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py:353: UserWarning: 'cache.metadata_overlay.database' is deprecated: /etc/portage/modules

  (user_auxdbmodule, modules_file))

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_CPU_P6100_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 Dec 2011 11:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7z X acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cairo cd cdda cdr cdrw cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags custom-cpuopts cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdrw extras fortran gcc gdbm gdu gimp gnome gpm gtk gzip iconv ipv6 jpeg jpg libkms mmx modules mp3 mp4 mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia openmp oss pam pcre perl png policykit pppd python rar readline session sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 sysfs tcpd unicode vdpau xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synatics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## djinnZ

 :Embarassed:  scusate ma ero distratto ed ho confuso eselect con gcc-config. Alle volte anche io posso sbagliare.   :Rolling Eyes: 

@spillo: /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.10 dovrebbe essere un link simbolico, inizia a vedere se non c'è qualcosa di scombinato.

La mie esperienza mi dice che quando il gcc si blocca per errori in cc1 è perché l'eseguibile non è più valido ed è sempre meglio sostituirlo, ma parlo per hardened, non so per normale.

Ultimamente sto vedendo un sacco di problemi per conflitti sui file. Possibile che ci sia schifezza in giro per il sistema. Vedi se c'è qualcosa che non va

```
for f in `qlist gmp` do ls -l $f  done

ls -l /usr/lib64/libgmp*
```

e cerca se non è spuntato fuori qualcosa in bugzilla.

C'è una cosa che non capisco  *emerge --info wrote:*   

> Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  non dovrebbe usare direttamente /lib e /usr/lib visto che non c'è bisogno di avere /lib64 e /lib32 ? Tra mal di testa e memoria scarsa sonpo il primo a supporre che sia una fesseria. O hai fatto un downgrade dal profilo multilib?

@primax: se hai problemi a fare una ricerca è meglio che non ti avventuri a seguire istruzioni sommarie per devastare il sistema. Il ripristino da stage3 non è una operazione per principianti (e non ho mai verificato quello che ho scritto).

Gli ouput è meglio riportarli con 

```
[quote="comando"]output[/quote]
```

 un comando alla volta. Sistema i tuoi post, ultimo avviso.

----------

## primax

guarda sto reinstallando tutto da capo...faccio prima

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Confused: 

----------

## primax

sto installando xorg gdm e gnome...ti farò sapere se ho li stessi problemi

per la cronaca...io ho cercato...anche mettendo il tuo nome prima di quello che ho scritto...ma non l'ho trovato. Non ci vuole un genio per fare una ricerca.

----------

## djinnZ

Sul tuo computer la ricerca. Porca miseria.

Non so quanto sei pratico quindi, se non capisci cosa vuol dire quel ciclo di for ed il resto di quello che ho scritto, aspetta ulteriori istruzioni prima di metterti a fare ulteriori danni tentando di rimpiazzare il gcc (che forse non c'entra niente e ti basta solo rimetter dentro gmp o basta correggere un link).

Prima si cerca di capire cosa è successo poi si smanetta.

Il mio post è questo o puoi guardare a questo. Ma ti ripeto che non sono verificati.

----------

## primax

Il primo lo avevo visto, ma io stavo cercando per ripristinare gcc dallo stage3 quindi non pensavo fosse quello...comuque adesso xorg gdm e gnome ne avranno sino alle  otto ti farò sapere.

----------

## ago

Io consiglierei di leggere anche elog/ewarn/einfo che non stanno li per numero  :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *primax wrote:*   

> Guarda questo è il mio make.conf
> 
> ```
> 
> LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}-Wl,--hash-style=gnu"
> ...

 

Probabilmente non era quello il problema, ma credo ti manchi uno spazio tra "}" e "-Wl".

Il risultato è: LDFLAGS='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed-Wl,--hash-style=gnu'

che scritto tutto attaccato non mi sembra corretto.

----------

## spillo

@ djinnZ

Ti correggo un comando, non per superbia ma nel caso leggesse qualcuno che ne avesse bisogno... Il ciclo è:

```
for f in `qlist gmp`; do ls -l $f;  done
```

Di conseguenza comunque l'output è questo e a me pare corretto, ma dimmi se sbaglio...

```
     # for f in `qlist gmp`; do ls -l $f;  done

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmp.so -> libgmp.so.10.0.2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 440352 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.10.0.2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 349680 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.10 -> libgmp.so.10.0.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmpxx.so -> libgmpxx.so.4.2.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmpxx.so.4 -> libgmpxx.so.4.2.2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18632 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmpxx.so.4.2.2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 31197 dic 19 18:24 /usr/share/doc/gmp-5.0.2_p1/html/doc/projects.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 53181 dic 19 18:24 /usr/share/doc/gmp-5.0.2_p1/html/doc/tasks.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 954 dic 19 18:24 /usr/share/doc/gmp-5.0.2_p1/AUTHORS.bz2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7790 dic 19 18:24 /usr/share/doc/gmp-5.0.2_p1/NEWS.bz2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2093 dic 19 18:24 /usr/share/doc/gmp-5.0.2_p1/isa_abi_headache.bz2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1934 dic 19 18:24 /usr/share/doc/gmp-5.0.2_p1/README.bz2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5706 dic 19 18:24 /usr/share/doc/gmp-5.0.2_p1/configuration.bz2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 164062 dic 19 18:24 /usr/share/doc/gmp-5.0.2_p1/ChangeLog.bz2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 71399 dic 19 18:24 /usr/share/info/gmp.info-1.bz2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 36410 dic 19 18:24 /usr/share/info/gmp.info-2.bz2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2257 dic 19 18:24 /usr/share/info/gmp.info.bz2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 86229 dic 19 18:24 /usr/include/gmp.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 114646 dic 19 18:24 /usr/include/gmpxx.h
```

```
     # ls -l /usr/lib64/libgmp*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmp.so -> libgmp.so.10.0.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.10 -> libgmp.so.10.0.2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 440352 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.10.0.2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 349680 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     17 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmpxx.so -> libgmpxx.so.4.2.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     17 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmpxx.so.4 -> libgmpxx.so.4.2.2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  18632 dic 19 18:24 /usr/lib64/libgmpxx.so.4.2.2
```

Per quanto riguarda la questione no-multilib... Mi sono spesso posto il tuo stesso quesito, /usr/lib è un link a /usr/lib64 come prevedibile, mentre penso che /usr/lib32 venga usato per quei programmi che nonostante tutto usano ancora quella cartella, infatti mi è capitato spesso di linkarvi dentro librerie che si trovavano in /usr/lib64, soprattutto nel caso di binari come skype...

Comunque credo sia da ricercarsi in questa direzione il problema, dato che l'errore specifico è invalid ELF header:

```
/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/cc1plus: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.10: invalid ELF header
```

EDIT: sto leggendo ora le pagine che hai linkato... spero di doverle usare come ultima opzione, perché mi piacerebbe capire il problema e risolverlo, ma sono davvero utili, grazie!

----------

## ago

 *spillo wrote:*   

> Comunque credo sia da ricercarsi in questa direzione il problema, dato che l'errore specifico è invalid ELF header:
> 
> ```
> /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/cc1plus: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.10: invalid ELF header
> ```
> ...

 

Se dai 

```
revdep-rebuild --library /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.10
```

 succede qualcosa?

----------

## spillo

Nulla...

```
[...]

[ 100% ]                 

 * There are no dynamic links to /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.10... All done. 
```

----------

## ago

C'è qualcosa di rotto perché non hai eseguito i vari consigli che e{log,warn,info} ti davano, ad ogni modo riesci a ricompilare almeno gcc? 

Se è no, riesci a reinstallarlo da binario?

----------

## djinnZ

più che gcc andrei a rimpiazzare gmp (od entrambi) tanto il comando c'è. Quello che non capisco è cosa c'entra il preprocessore con gmp ma sono i misteri di gcc (ed anche perchè non possa rispondere con un semplice messaggio di parametro non valido quando si sbaglia a digitarli).

E farei prima un backup con quickpkg --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y per fugare dubbi.

Su thindebox gmp c'è  :Wink: 

@spillo: non ti preoccupare, sono decisamente fuori fase ultimamente. A naso mi pare che libgmp.so.3 sia danneggiato (probabile errore del filesystem, appena risolto fai un check del disco). No ho tempo di correggere il post ma ipotizzavo la possibilità che per qualche strano motivo il pacchetto avesse installato confondendo i percorsi.

@ago: tu sai qualcosa... è la seconda volta che rimarchi il seguire degli avvertimenti ... dillo direttamente.

@xdarma:   :Shocked:  sarò pure fuori fase (e miope come una talpa) ma andare a notare lo spazio mancante ... non posso competere.  :Laughing: 

[ot]se non c'è da rispettare l'allineamento perché continuate ad usare il tag code per riportare gli output? Ago puoi fare qualcosa e metterlo nelle linee guida?[/ot]

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @ago: tu sai qualcosa... è la seconda volta che rimarchi il seguire degli avvertimenti ... dillo direttamente.

 

Non è fatto di sapere, io mi riferisco a messaggi simili, che probabilmente non sono stati seguiti

 *Quote:*   

>  * Messages for package dev-libs/gmp-5.0.2_p1:
> 
>  * Old versions of installed libraries were detected on your system.
> 
>  * In order to avoid breaking packages that depend on these old libs,
> ...

 

Se si aggiorna tanto per, senza prestare attenzione, ci si ritrova il sistema completamente rotto, quindi poi non sai da dove iniziare a mettere mani.

Ora, siccome io ho un sistema stabile e aggiornato, e non ho problemi, è ovvio che il problema è locale, ma non sapendo cosa non è stato fatto non saprei cosa consigliare

----------

## djinnZ

 :Confused:  allora sapevi qualcosa. Ma da quando? Non mi ricordo di averlo cancellato eppure il .3 manca all'appello sui miei pc.

Averlo di troppo, senza che vi siano symlink ad esso,  non dovrebbe comportare problemi di questo genere.

Però si sa che la sfera di cristallo non è affidabile.

----------

## xdarma

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @xdarma:  8O sarò pure fuori fase (e miope come una talpa) ma andare a notare lo spazio mancante ... non posso competere. :lol: 
> 
> 

 

Ma non sei stato compilato con la USE "spell" attivata? :-D

Eppure t'incazzi sempre con quelli che storpiano l'italiano :-P

----------

## spillo

@ ago

Dubito sia come dici, faccio sempre molta attenzione a quei messaggi, a volte me li trascrivo pure...

La verità è molto più banale e l'ho capita perché djinnZ ha accennato alla possibile corruzione del filesystem e mi è venuta in mente una cosa fondamentale che, da bravo smemorato, avevo rimosso: qualche notte fa, durante una compilazione, è saltata la luce e non è partito (per motivi ignoti) il gruppo di continuità, quindi il pc si è spento... 

Probabilmente è per quello che si è rovinato quel file... Ora provo a ricostruire il tutto in chroot in /mnt e sostituire quella libreria, augurandomi che funzioni facendo semplicemente così

EDIT: io ho risolto, ora vi elenco i passaggi che ho seguito... Non vi assicuro che funzioni sempre e rimane l'interrogativo sul perché vada a ricercare libgmp.so.3

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo

cd /mnt/gentoo

wget http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3/stage3-amd64-20111208.tar.bz2 && wget http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2

tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

cp /etc/conf.d/net etc/conf.d /*cambiare l'ip*/

cp /etc/resolv.conf etc/  

cp /etc/make.conf etc/

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

eselect profile set x /*scegliere quello che si usa sulla propria installazione gentoo*/

emerge --sync

emerge gcc
```

Ora dovremmo avere gcc installata correttamente e compilata in maniera adatta, io ho notato che a me mancavano anche altri file relativi a gmp in /usr/lib64 quindi, una volta uscito dal chroot, ho copiato tutto:

```
cp -ad /mnt/gentoo/usr/lib64/libgmp* /usr/lib64/
```

Ma non basta, perché il configure va a cercare libgmp.so.3 che non esiste, ma si aggira facilmente il problema:

```
ln -s libgmp.so.10.0.2 libgmp.so.3
```

Il risultato deve essere questo:

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1162942 dic  8 08:03 /usr/lib64/libgmp.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     913 dic  8 08:03 /usr/lib64/libgmp.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      16 dic 24 09:14 /usr/lib64/libgmp.so -> libgmp.so.10.0.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      16 dic 24 09:14 /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.10 -> libgmp.so.10.0.2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  456768 dic  8 08:03 /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.10.0.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      16 dic 24 10:34 /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.3 -> libgmp.so.10.0.2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   34530 dic  8 08:03 /usr/lib64/libgmpxx.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     942 dic  8 08:03 /usr/lib64/libgmpxx.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 dic 24 09:14 /usr/lib64/libgmpxx.so -> libgmpxx.so.4.2.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 dic 24 09:13 /usr/lib64/libgmpxx.so.4 -> libgmpxx.so.4.2.2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   18640 dic  8 08:03 /usr/lib64/libgmpxx.so.4.2.2
```

Ho avviato una compilazione e funziona.

----------

## djinnZ

ma installare gcc e libgmp direttamente da thinderbox, come ti ho suggerito, ti faceva tanto schifo?

----------

## spillo

abbastanza  :Razz: 

Scherzi a parte, è un ottimo modo di risolvere i problemi senza sbatti, ma per uno o due file corrotti reinstallare due interi programmi mi scoccia... Così ho risolto in maniera molto mirata e nel caso il problema non si fosse limitato a quello avrei avuto opportunità di approfondire maggiormente... Ho imparato un po' di cose nuove  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/ emerge -av1DGK gcc gmp
```

  :Confused:  giuro che alle volte non credo a quello che leggo.

Questa volta era gmp che ha solo una dozzina di file ed è relativamente semplice da gestire ma già se dovevi rimpiazzare gcc la copia diretta è un modo per sporcare il sistema e diventar matti a cercare la libreria scombinata a chi appartiene (un file che non è nell'elenco dei file installati non viene rimosso all'aggiornamento, resta li a dare fastidio).

mentre cerco di smaltire le feste mi sovviene un dubbio: come faccio a trovare l'elenco di tutti i file di librerie conservati impunemente dal portage?

per errore ho piallato i log...  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## spillo

In verità se si fa un lavoro di fino, file per file, anche con gcc si può lasciare un sistema pulito... Certo è troppo sbatti... Ma visto che il problema era solo gmp direi che è a posto così  :Wink: 

----------

